# More cold weather testing



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Cold Weather Testing*​​
The temperature warmed up to 38F this afternoon so I spent some time testing bands and plinking outdoors from 20 yards. All testing was with ¼" steel ammo and a 32" draw length. It was interesting to note that after 10-12 quick shots at 38F, none of the speeds changed from the averages. I thought the bands would warm a bit and speeds would noticeable increase.

Prior to testing, the bands were left outside in the shade for an hour in the measured 38F temperature. They felt cold to the touch. Speed numbers were quite consistent in the cold temperature with numbers for each band within a 5fps range.

*Band* = 0.50mm orange GZK

*Measured band thickness* = .020"

*Cut *= 6 7/8" x 5/8" x 1/2"

*Speed/Temperature* = *213 fps* at 70F

*Speed/Temperature* = *202 fps* at 38F

*Band* = 0.50mm orange GZK

*Measured band thickness* = .020"

*Cut *= 6 3/4" x 9/16" x 1/2"

*Speed/Temperature* = *231 fps* at 70F

*Speed/Temperature* = *223 fps* at 38F

*Band* = 0.40mm Precise Apple Green

*Measured band thickness* = .016"

*Cut *= 8" x 11/16" x 9/16"

*Speed/Temperature* = *224 fps* at 70F

*Speed/Temperature* = *213 fps* at 38F

*Band* = Unknown orange band

*Measured band thickness* = .022"

*Cut *= 8" x 3/4" x 1/2"

*Speed/Temperature* = *222 fps* at 70F

*Speed/Temperature* = *214 fps* at 38F

The *unknown orange bands* were precuts from an AliExpress shipment. I was expecting them to place far behind the other bands in the cold test but they did fine.

A while ago I tested some .55mm Precise Yellow and .030" Amber Latex in 70F and 42F temperatures. The bands were cut slightly stronger for 5/16" steel ammo. The Precise lost 12fps and the Amber Latex lost 9fps with the temperature drop.

It seems that an 8-12 fps decrease in speed is typical for most quality latex flatbands when going from a room temp of 70F down to an outdoor temp of 38-42F. This seems to be true for a mid-range draw length of 32" with a mild draw weight. I'm not sure how a short draw length or butterfly draw would compare. Also, stronger drawing bands for 3/8" and heavier ammo might give different results.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good stuff Buddy!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for testing and sharing your results!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/DAwTHvtRyL57EErr7


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Test bei ca. 0 grad
Precise v3
GZK
Natur
TOP Speed

139 m/s ---------------- 456 Feet/S ;-)


----------

